# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  TFSA upgrade to 4.1.12

## Dave A

I've just done a software upgrade, and it was a little more bumpy than usual.

Pleas keep an eye out for anything that doesn't seem to be working as it should. 
And if you find anything let me know in this thread, please.

----------

Blurock (08-May-12), tec0 (07-May-12)

----------


## Mike C

Will do Dave!

Ever heard the phrase: "Feeling lucky?  Then try updating your software!"

----------


## AndyD

My page timeout problem is back. I had it awhile ago and it mysteriously fixed itself after a few weeks but it's back  :Frown:

----------


## murdock

dave...i dont know if you have noticed by my replies...its put me in a bad mood...is there any way you could fix that? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dave A

@Andy - That's something I've experienced myself on the odd occassion. Best I can tell it's pretty much ISP conditions dependant that occurs when some aspect of AJAX handling is deprioritised. 

@murdock - Not really - perhaps your wife could help with some destress therapy?  :Wink:

----------


## Mike C

I have just noticed that the spell check is on USA.  I haven't noticed that before.  Don't know if it is part of the upgrade?

----------


## Dave A

The spellchecker uses IESpell which reportedly supports 3 variants (US, UK and Canadian) of the English Language.

In IE select Tools > ieSpell options and modify to suit.

----------


## Mike C

Ah!  So I am probably noticing the difference because I have changed to Firefox!  Thanks for the reply Dave.

----------


## Dave A

There probably is a language setting in Firefox's spellchecker too, Mike. The crux is it's a setting on your side.

----------

AndyD (08-May-12), Mike C (08-May-12)

----------


## Mike C

Yep - you are quite right!  Firefox 13 doesn't have options for British or South African dictionaries yet.  Thanks for your help.

----------


## AndyD

Well my timeout and slow load problem has disappeared on it's own again. I didn't change anything, I just lived with the pain for a week or so then out of the blue everything became hunky dory anain the day before yesterday.

----------


## Dave A

> Well my timeout and slow load problem has disappeared on it's own again.


It's a mind-bender, that's for sure. If it happens again with the next upgrade it can't be coincidence.

If I get a chance I'll go scratching around looking for clues anyway - Which browser are you using nowadays?

----------


## AndyD

Most of the time FF 6.0.2, very occasionally when the pain got too much a modified Opera that's configured to show as FF if queried....yeah I know, don't ask.

----------


## tec0

It may well be my browser but I find that I have to log in every time I open a new page?

----------


## Dave A

You are probably connected to the internet via a dynamic IP service provider (eg Vodacom). If you tick the "remember me" box when you log in, and allow cookies for TFSA if you have disallowed cookies, you won't have the problem.

----------

